# ganzes system neu kompilieren?

## MadMarkus

hallo,

ich suche einen befehl, mit dem sich mein gesamtes system neu kompilieren lässt.

hintergrund:

ich habe im laufe der woche mein system aufgesetzt, dabei natürlich auch einstellungen in /etc/make.conf vorgenommen. 

leider war dort einmal der wurm drin, was nun zur folge hat, das ich bei verschiedenen programmen die ausgabe "ungültiger maschinenbefehl" bekomme. 

(ja, ich habe den fehler gemacht und die änderungen nicht jedesmal gestestet, sonder direkt ein emerge mit 15 Progs (ohne die anhänigigkeiten) darauf losgelassen. 

darunter leider recht relevante progs wie rox oder mplayer...)

ich habe bereits versucht, die entsprechenden programme neu zu kompilieren, nur werden dabei leider nicht die abhängigkeiten neu aufgelöst und mit übersetzt, und so vermute ich, das der teufel im detail (in irgend einer biblitothek, etc) steckt.

die in meinen augen einfachste lösung wäre es nun, das ganze system mit meiner nun funktionierenden make.conf neu zu übersetzen, nur leider finde ich die option / den befahl dafür nicht, insofern es einen solchen überhaupt gibt....

bin für jeden rat dankbar....

markus

p.s.: ja, ich bin mir darüber im klaren, das das ganze rund 2 tage dauert, aber das bin ich bereit in kauf zu nehmen  :Razz: 

----------

## soulwarrior

Hm, "emerge -e world" müsste eigentlich alles neu kompilieren.

Kannst Dir ja mal die Ausgabe von "emerge -pe world" anschauen.

----------

## MadMarkus

okay, DANKE  :Smile: 

das hilft mir schonmal sehr weiter!

"Nur" 417 pakete  :Razz: 

kann ich problemlos während des kompilerlaufs mein X (fluxbox / kmail / mozilla) gestartet lassen ? oder kommt das zu problemen?

----------

## soulwarrior

Also, ich bin kein Experte auf diesem Gebiet.

Aus persönlicher Erfahrung kann ich aber sagen, dass man normalerweise ohne Problem das "emerge" im Hintergrund laufen lassen kann.

Mich würden aber auch die Erfahrungen von anderen Leuten auf diesem Gebiet interessieren.

----------

## steveb

ja. du kannst weiter arbeiten. aber so ziehst du natürlich die kompilierzeit künstlich in die länge.

was ich noch losswerden wollte:

warum kompilierst du alles neu?

du kannst doch mit dem qpkg aus dem app-admin/gentoolkit ganz einfach mit -q oder --query-deps die abhängigkeiten eines packets nachschauen und dann selektiv nur diese packete neu kompilieren.

ich finde es krass, 417 packete neu zu übersetzen! das ist ja fast wie eine neu-installation! das braucht es meines erachtens gar nicht.

gruss

SteveB

----------

## MadMarkus

also, ich hab gerade nochmal auf #gentoo.de (im IRC) nachgehört, und die leute dort haben mir nochmal bestätigt, das es im großen und ganzen nicht zu nachhaltigen problemen kommt. es kann höchstens mal sein, das ich das ein oder andere prog nicht starten kann, weil es gerade neu gebaut wird (bzw. eine benötigte bibliothek) 

ich hab auf jeden fall gerade mein emerge -e world  angeschmissen und lasse mein fluxbox, kmail und mozilla laufen  :Smile: 

----------

## steveb

 *MadMarkus wrote:*   

> also, ich hab gerade nochmal auf #gentoo.de (im IRC) nachgehört, und die leute dort haben mir nochmal bestätigt, das es im großen und ganzen nicht zu nachhaltigen problemen kommt. es kann höchstens mal sein, das ich das ein oder andere prog nicht starten kann, weil es gerade neu gebaut wird (bzw. eine benötigte bibliothek) 
> 
> ich hab auf jeden fall gerade mein emerge -e world  angeschmissen und lasse mein fluxbox, kmail und mozilla laufen 

 

viel glück. ich hätte es anders gemacht, aber es ist deine zeit.

gruss

SteveB

----------

## wudmx

berichte mal bitte, ob alles so geklappt hat ohne fehler usw.. interessiert mich brennend!

----------

## Rubas

an deiner Stelle würd ich nicht "emerge --update world --emptytree" verwenden, wenn es bei einem Package (und sei es das vorletzte) zu nem Problem kommst, beginnst wieder von vorne   :Mad:  (jop mir gerade passiert).

```

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge rmerge2

time rmerge2 -f -s -e world

```

Mit diesem Tool kannst du bei einem Abbruch wieder an der gleichen Stelle weiterfahren.

----------

## MadMarkus

kann du doch mit emerge auch ?!

emerge --resume

naja, ich hänge gerade leider an nem problem...mit vcron.

wen es interessiert:

http://nopaste.php.cd/424

lösung hab ich noch nicht gefunden  :Sad: 

----------

## Rubas

ne "emerge --resume" wird nicht funktionieren wenn du "--emptytree" als Parameter angibst!

----------

## MadMarkus

also, nun ein kleiner erfahrungsbericht:

nach dem starten des emerge -e world kompilierte er eine ganze weile ruhig "vor sich hin" und ich konnte recht angenehm parallel im browser, kmail, eben im fluxbox allgemein, arbeiten.

irgendwann kam es leider beim versuch, vcron zu emergen zu einem fehler, den ich nicht auf anhieb lösen konnte ( siehe http://nopaste.php.cd/424 )

als workaround habe ich mir gedacht, das ich "einfach" die ausgabe von 

emerge -p --resume nehme, vcron weglasse und den rest mergen lasse.

klappte auch soweit recht gut und ich liess meinen rechner eine ganze weile vor sich hin rechnen. weiterhin mit gestartetem fluxbox. 

als ich gerade wieder an den rechner kam, stand mein system leider - oder zumindest die oberfläche und sämtliche eingabemedien.

ich musste also leider zum reset-knopf greifen  :Sad: 

da ich ein solches verhalten (das einfrieren) allerdings schon von einem anderen OS mit meiner hardware (K7S5A Mainboard, AthlonXP 1800, GeF 4, 512 MB SDRAM) gewohnt bin, möchte ich dieses verhalten nicht unbedingt dem emerge anlasten.

nun habe ich leider ein system vor mir, von dem ich nicht weiss, wieviel schon neu übersetzt wurde, was noch getan werden müsste, etc  :Sad: 

rox läuft aber schonmal, insofern zumindest ein teilerfolg  :Very Happy: , jedoch meldet mir mplayer immernoch einen "üngültigen maschinenbefehl" -genauer: 

```
bash-2.05b$ mplayer 

Using GNU internationalization

Original domain: messages

Original dirname: /usr/share/locale

Current domain: mplayer

Current dirname: /usr/share/locale

MPlayer 0.90rc5-3.2.2 (C) 2000-2003 Arpad Gereoffy (see DOCS)

CPU: Advanced Micro Devices  (Family: 6, Stepping: 1)

Detected cache-line size is 64 bytes

CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 1 3DNow2: 1 SSE: 0 SSE2: 0

Compiled for x86 CPU with extensions: MMX MMX2 3DNow 3DNowEx

Reading config file /usr/share/mplayer/mplayer.conf

Ungültiger Maschinenbefehl

```

hat da jemand einen (vielleicht besseren) lösungsansatz für mich als emerge -e world?

danke &

viele grüße

 markus

----------

## soulwarrior

Schau Dir doch noch mal das reply von steveb an   :Wink: 

Und eigentlich kann man "emerge -pe" auch auf einzelne Pakete anwenden. Dann sieht man von welchen Paketen, das jeweilige Programm abhängig ist.

----------

## MadMarkus

hmmm....mit dem qpkg komme ich leider nicht so richtig klar...weil 

qpkg -q mplayer (als beispiel)

zeigt mir nur das paket selbst und einge andere, in denen ebenfalls der string mplayer (mplayer-skins ,etc) vorkommt,  an

ein emerge -e mplayer zeigt mir aber auch eine menge pakete an...sogar portage will er da neu mergen?!

hm.....*confused*

----------

## steveb

"emerge -pe <packet>" zeigt dir alle packete an, die für das kompilieren notwendig wären. also auch die ganzen kompilierungswerkzeuge wie gcc, glibc usw. aber mit qpkg bekommst du nur jeweils die packete die direkt das packet benötigen. darum würde ich dir empfehlen einen gewissen teil mit emerge -pe zu machen und den rest mit qpkg. aber wenn du nur probleme mit einzelnen packeten hast, würde ich nur mit qpkg arbeiten.

alle benötigten packete für mplayer würden bei einer meiner kisten so aussehen:

```
# emerge -pve mplayer

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N   ] sys-devel/patch-2.5.4-r4  

[ebuild  N   ] sys-devel/libtool-1.4.1-r10  

[ebuild  N   ] sys-libs/zlib-1.1.4-r1  

[ebuild  N   ] dev-python/python-fchksum-1.6.1-r1  

[ebuild  N   ] sys-apps/bzip2-1.0.2-r2  

[ebuild  N   ] sys-apps/debianutils-1.16.7-r1  -static -build 

[ebuild  N   ] sys-devel/gettext-0.11.5  

[ebuild  N   ] sys-apps/sed-4.0.6  +nls -static -build 

[ebuild  N   ] sys-libs/ncurses-5.3-r1  

[ebuild  N   ] app-shells/bash-2.05b-r3  +nls -build 

[ebuild  N   ] sys-libs/readline-4.3-r4  

[ebuild  N   ] dev-lang/tcl-8.3.4  

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/freetype-2.1.3-r2  -doc 

[ebuild  N   ] sys-apps/gawk-3.1.1-r1  +nls -build 

[ebuild  N   ] sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.4.19  

[ebuild  N   ] sys-apps/baselayout-1.8.5.8  -bootstrap -build 

[ebuild  N   ] x11-base/opengl-update-1.5  

[ebuild  N   ] sys-devel/flex-2.5.4a-r5  

[ebuild  N   ] x11-misc/ttmkfdir-3.0.9  

[ebuild  N   ] sys-devel/m4-1.4  +nls 

[ebuild  N   ] sys-libs/db-1.85-r1  

[ebuild  N   ] sys-libs/db-3.2.9-r1  

[ebuild  N   ] sys-apps/texinfo-4.3-r1  +nls -build 

[ebuild  N   ] sys-devel/autoconf-2.57-r1  

[ebuild  N   ] sys-apps/miscfiles-1.3  

[ebuild  N   ] sys-libs/cracklib-2.7-r6  

[ebuild  N   ] dev-libs/glib-1.2.10-r5  

[ebuild  N   ] sys-libs/pwdb-0.61-r4  

[ebuild  N   ] sys-devel/automake-1.7.2  

[ebuild  N   ] sys-libs/pam-0.75-r11  +berkdb 

[ebuild  N   ] dev-libs/expat-1.95.6-r1  

[ebuild  N   ] sys-apps/ed-0.2-r3  

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/fontconfig-2.1-r1  

[ebuild  N   ] app-arch/cabextract-0.6  

[ebuild  N   ] x11-base/xfree-4.2.1-r2  -sse +nls +mmx +truetype +3dnow -3dfx 

[ebuild  N   ] dev-lang/tk-8.3.4-r1  

[ebuild  N   ] dev-lang/python-2.2.2  +readline +tcltk +berkdb -bootstrap 

[ebuild  N   ] sys-apps/fileutils-4.1.11  +nls -build 

[ebuild  N   ] sys-apps/portage-2.0.47-r10  -build 

*** Please update portage to the above version before proceeding.

    Failure to do so may result in failed or improper merges.

    A simple 'emerge -u portage' is sufficient.

[ebuild  N   ] sys-libs/gdbm-1.8.0-r5  +berkdb 

[ebuild  N   ] sys-apps/groff-1.18.1-r1  

[ebuild  N   ] sys-apps/cronbase-0.2.1-r2  

[ebuild  N   ] sys-apps/man-1.5l-r2  

[ebuild  N   ] sys-devel/libperl-5.8.0  +berkdb +gdbm 

[ebuild  N   ] dev-lang/perl-5.8.0-r10  +berkdb +gdbm 

[ebuild  N   ] sys-devel/binutils-2.13.90.0.18  +nls -bootstrap -build 

[ebuild  N   ] dev-perl/ExtUtils-MakeMaker-6.05-r4  

[ebuild  N   ] dev-perl/Safe-2.09  

[ebuild  N   ] sys-devel/gcc-config-1.3.1-r1  

[ebuild  N   ] sys-devel/gcc-3.2.2  -static +nls -bootstrap +java -build 

[ebuild  N   ] sys-libs/glibc-2.3.1-r4  +nls +pic -build 

[ebuild  N   ] app-arch/unzip-5.50-r1  

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/libpng-1.2.5-r4  

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/libungif-4.1.0.1b  +X +gif 

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/jpeg-6b-r3  

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/svgalib-1.4.3-r4  

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/nas-1.5  

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/alsa-lib-0.9.0_rc6  

[ebuild  N   ] sys-apps/tcp-wrappers-7.6-r4  

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/audiofile-0.2.3-r1  

[ebuild  N   ] media-sound/esound-0.2.29  +tcpd +alsa 

[ebuild  N   ] sys-devel/make-3.80  +nls -static -build 

[ebuild  N   ] sys-kernel/mm-sources-2.5.67-r1  

[ebuild  N   ] media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.3123-r2  

[ebuild  N   ] media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.3123  

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/libgii-0.8.1  +X 

[ebuild  N   ] sys-libs/gpm-1.20.0-r5  

[ebuild  N   ] sys-libs/slang-1.4.5-r2  

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/aalib-1.4_rc4-r2  +X +slang +gpm 

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/libggi-2.0.1  +X +aalib +svga +directfb 

[ebuild  N   ] kde-base/kde-env-3-r2  

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/tiff-3.5.7-r1  

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/lcms-1.09  

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/libmng-1.0.4  

[ebuild  N   ] x11-libs/xft-2.0.1-r2  

[ebuild  N   ] x11-libs/qt-3.1.2  +cups +nas -postgres +opengl -mysql -odbc +gif 

[ebuild  N   ] kde-base/arts-1.1.1  +alsa 

[ebuild  N   ] dev-lang/nasm-0.98.34  -doc -build 

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/libsdl-1.2.5-r1  +arts +xv +opengl +fbcon +aalib +nas +esd +X +svga +ggi +alsa 

[ebuild  N   ] media-sound/cdparanoia-3.9.8  

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/divx4linux-20020418-r1  

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/libogg-1.0  

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/libvorbis-1.0-r2  

[ebuild  N   ] dev-libs/popt-1.7-r1  +nls 

[ebuild  N   ] dev-util/intltool-0.25  

[ebuild  N   ] x11-libs/gtk+-1.2.10-r10  +nls 

[ebuild  N   ] media-sound/lame-3.93.1-r1  +gtk 

[ebuild  N   ] dev-util/pkgconfig-0.15.0  

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/libdv-0.98  +sdl +gtk +xv 

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/libdvdcss-1.2.3  

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/libdvdread-0.9.3  

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/libdvdnav-0.1.3  

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/giflib-4.1.0-r3  +X +gif 

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/win32codecs-0.90.1-r2  +quicktime 

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/libmpeg3-1.5-r1  

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/quicktime4linux-1.5.5-r1  

[ebuild  N   ] dev-libs/DirectFB-0.9.12  +gif +quicktime +mpeg +png +truetype -flash +jpeg +mmx 

[ebuild  N   ] gnome-base/ORBit-0.5.17  +nls 

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/imlib-1.9.14-r1  

[ebuild  N   ] gnome-base/gnome-libs-1.4.2  -doc +nls +kde 

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/gdk-pixbuf-0.21.0  -doc 

[ebuild  N   ] dev-libs/libxml-1.8.17-r2  

[ebuild  N   ] dev-util/indent-2.2.9  

[ebuild  N   ] gnome-base/oaf-0.6.10  +nls 

[ebuild  N   ] app-text/ghostscript-7.05.5  +X +cups +gnome 

[ebuild  N   ] dev-util/dialog-0.9_beta20020814  

[ebuild  N   ] dev-libs/openssl-0.9.6i-r2  

[ebuild  N   ] net-libs/libwww-5.4.0-r1  +ssl -mysql 

[ebuild  N   ] app-text/tetex-1.0.7-r12  +ncurses +X +libwww +png +zlib 

[ebuild  N   ] gnome-base/gnome-print-0.35-r3  +nls +tetex 

[ebuild  N   ] gnome-base/bonobo-1.0.22  +nls 

[ebuild  N   ] gnome-base/libglade-0.17-r6  +nls +bonobo 

[ebuild  N   ] app-text/sgml-common-0.6.3-r3  

[ebuild  N   ] app-text/openjade-1.3.1-r6  

[ebuild  N   ] app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-3.0-r1  

[ebuild  N   ] app-text/docbook-xml-simple-dtd-4.1.2.4  

[ebuild  N   ] app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-3.1-r1  

[ebuild  N   ] app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-4.1-r1  

[ebuild  N   ] dev-perl/SGMLSpm-1.03-r4  

[ebuild  N   ] app-text/jadetex-3.12  

[ebuild  N   ] app-text/docbook-dsssl-stylesheets-1.77-r1  

[ebuild  N   ] dev-libs/libxml2-2.5.6  +python +readline 

[ebuild  N   ] app-text/docbook-xsl-stylesheets-1.57.0  

[ebuild  N   ] app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.1.2-r3  

[ebuild  N   ] app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-4.0-r1  

[ebuild  N   ] app-text/docbook-sgml-utils-0.6.11-r2  +tetex 

[ebuild  N   ] dev-libs/libxslt-1.0.29  +python 

[ebuild  N   ] app-text/scrollkeeper-0.3.11-r1  +nls 

[ebuild  N   ] gnome-base/gnome-mime-data-2.2.0  

[ebuild  N   ] dev-libs/glib-2.2.1  -doc 

[ebuild  N   ] gnome-base/gnome-common-1.2.4-r3  

[ebuild  N   ] dev-util/guile-1.4.1  

[ebuild  N   ] gnome-base/gconf-1.0.8-r3  +nls 

[ebuild  N   ] gnome-base/gnome-vfs-1.0.5-r3  +ssl +nls 

[ebuild  N   ] gnome-base/control-center-1.4.0.5-r1  +nls 

[ebuild  N   ] gnome-base/gnome-panel-1.4.2-r2  +kde +nls 

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/libmikmod-3.1.10  -oss +esd +alsa 

[ebuild  N   ] media-sound/xmms-1.2.7-r19  -xml +nls +esd +gnome +opengl +mmx +oggvorbis +3dnow +mikmod +directfb +ipv6 -cjk 

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/xvid-0.9.0  

[ebuild  N   ] media-video/mplayer-0.90_rc5  +dga -oss +jpeg -3dfx -sse -matrox +sdl +X +svga +ggi +oggvorbis +3dnow +aalib +gnome +xv +opengl +truetype +dvd +gtk +gif +esd +fbcon +encode +alsa +directfb +arts
```

ich habe absichtlich die option -v bzw --verbose benutzt, damit ich auch sehen kann welche der packete welche use-flags benützen.

wobei hingegen qpkg mir nur zeigt, welche packete den mplayer benötigen:

```
# qpkg -I -v -q media-video/mplayer-0.90_rc5  

media-video/mplayer-0.90_rc5 *

DEPENDED ON BY:

        x11-themes/mplayer-skins-0.1-r1
```

wenn du nun irgend ein packet hast, dass dir mühe bereitet oder du alle packete die dieses packet benötigen, nochmals neu kompilieren möchtest, dann ist qpkg die richtige wahl.

schau mal wie das wäre, wenn du alle packete die xmms benötigen, nochmals kompilieren müsstest:

```
# qpkg -I -v -q media-sound/xmms-1.2.7-r19     

media-sound/xmms-1.2.7-r19 *

DEPENDED ON BY:

        kde-base/kdeaddons-3.1.1

        media-libs/flac-1.1.0

        media-plugins/alsa-xmms-0.9.9b

        media-plugins/rmxmms-0.5.1

        media-plugins/xmms-alarm-0.2.2

        media-plugins/xmms-arts-0.4-r4

        media-plugins/xmms-blursk-1.2

        media-plugins/xmms-crossfade-0.2.9

        media-plugins/xmms-dflowers-1.2

        media-plugins/xmms-dscope-1.2

        media-plugins/xmms-dspectogram-1.2

        media-plugins/xmms-dspectral-1.2

        media-plugins/xmms-gdancer-0.4.5

        media-plugins/xmms-infinity-0.2

        media-plugins/xmms-infopipe-1.3

        media-plugins/xmms-iris-0.11

        media-plugins/xmms-jess-2.9.1

        media-plugins/xmms-mad-0.5.1

        media-plugins/xmms-nas-0.2-r1

        media-plugins/xmms-nebulus-0.2.0

        media-plugins/xmms-shell-0.99.0-r1

        media-plugins/xmms-shn-2.2.4

        media-plugins/xmms-volnorm-0.4.1-r1

        media-sound/normalize-0.7.4

        media-video/mplayer-0.90_rc5

        media-video/smpeg-xmms-0.3.5

        x11-libs/xosd-2.1.0

        x11-themes/xmms-themes-0.0.2
```

gruss

SteveB

----------

## MadMarkus

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> wobei hingegen qpkg mir nur zeigt, welche packete den mplayer benötigen:

 

ich möchte aber wissen, welche pakete der mplayer benötigt, nicht, welche diesen benötigen - da scheint das missverständnis zu liegen.

qpkg gibt mir also nach meinen verständnis aus, welche pakete das als argument übergebene paket als abhängigkeit führen und es mitinstallieren würden. also von welchen paketen es benötigt wird.

emerge gibt mir im gengensatz dazu aus,  welche pakete ein angegebenes paket benötigt

die beiden programme haben, so wie ich das nun verstanden hab, einen grundsätzlich verschiedenen ansatz?!

 :Question: 

viele grüße

 markus

----------

## soulwarrior

Ja, emerge -pe zeigt dir wirklich jedes Paket an, das mplayer benötigt.

Das geht rauf bis zum Compiler gcc, etc.

Hast du eigentlich schon mal probiert einfach den mplayer zu löschen: 

emerge -C mplayer und ihn nachher einfach neu zu kompilieren: emerge mplayer  :Question: 

Ich bin kein Programmierer, aber wenn beim Kompilieren einige Bibliotheken fehlen sollten, wird wohl eine Fehlermeldung ausgegeben. Daran sollte man eigentlich erkennen können welche Pakete man ausser mplayer noch einmal neu emergen sollte.

----------

## MadMarkus

ja, hab ich auch gerade probiert  :Sad:  allerdings kommt immernoch die fehlermeldung:

```

bash-2.05b$ mplayer 

Using GNU internationalization

Original domain: messages

Original dirname: /usr/share/locale

Current domain: mplayer

Current dirname: /usr/share/locale

MPlayer 0.90rc5-3.2.2 (C) 2000-2003 Arpad Gereoffy (see DOCS)

CPU: Advanced Micro Devices  (Family: 6, Stepping: 1)

Detected cache-line size is 64 bytes

CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 1 3DNow2: 1 SSE: 0 SSE2: 0

Compiled for x86 CPU with extensions: MMX MMX2 3DNow 3DNowEx

Reading config file /usr/share/mplayer/mplayer.conf

Ungültiger Maschinenbefehl

```

so langsam bin ich wirklich mit meinem latein am ende  :Sad: 

wie kann ich jetzt am besten weiter vorgehen um den mplayer zum laufen zu bekommen?

Danke & gruß

 markus

----------

## soulwarrior

"/usr/share/mplayer/mplayer.conf" ist ein symbolischer link nach "etc/mplayer.conf"

Die Dateien in /etc werden von Portage besonders behandelt; stimmen bestimmte Parameter (Datum,...) mit der neu zu installierenden Datei überein wird die alte Datei nicht überschrieben.

Persönlich hatte ich mal Probleme mit "pcmci-cs". Hatte einfach zuviel ausprobiert  :Wink: 

Folgende Schritte halfen : "emerge -C pcmcia-cs" und zusätzlich das "/etc/pcmcia/"-Verzeichnis entfernen.

Nachher einfach "emerge pcmcia-cs" und das Problem war gelöst.

Vielleicht hilft es nach einem "emerge -C mplayer", die Datei "/etc/mplayer.conf" manuell zu löschen und erst danach "emerge mplayer" durchzuführen?

----------

## steveb

ja. du hast recht. qpkg und emerge -pe sind nicht genau das gleiche.

es ist relativ schwer zu sagen, was der mplayer genau alles braucht, damit dein problem weg vom fenster ist. denn der mplayer braucht ja eine desktop umgebung und da ist ja sicherlich viel zeugs drin von kde/xfree/gnome usw.

darum würde ich dir empfehlen halt nur einen gewissen teil zu nehmen und zu vergleichen. zb alle packete die das xfree benötigt und danach noch einmal alle packete die der mplayer benötigt. natürlich wird in den packeten von mplayer auch der teil von xfree dabei sein und genau den müsstest du ja nicht nochmals übersetzen.

wie wäre es mit folgendem aufruf:

```
# emerge -pe mplayer|grep -i "\[ebuild"|sort>~/mplayer.files

# emerge -pe xfree|grep -i "\[ebuild"|sort>~/xfree.files

# diff ~/mplayer.files ~/xfree.files|grep -i "< \[ebuild"|sed -n "s/^.*\] //gIp"
```

dieser aufruf zeigt genau die differenz zwischen xfree und mplayer. du kannst natürlich auch das ganze mit kde/gnome zu mplayer machen. aber evt. schliesst du damit packete aus, die du besser neu übersetzen solltest.

anyway... vergiss bitte nicht die zwei dateien (~/xfree.files und ~/mplayer.files) danach noch zu löschen.

bei einer meiner kisten sieht die differenz so aus:

```
app-text/docbook-dsssl-stylesheets-1.77-r1  

app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-3.0-r1  

app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-3.1-r1  

app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-4.0-r1  

app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-4.1-r1  

app-text/docbook-sgml-utils-0.6.11-r2  

app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.1.2-r3  

app-text/docbook-xml-simple-dtd-4.1.2.4  

app-text/docbook-xsl-stylesheets-1.57.0  

app-text/ghostscript-7.05.5  

app-text/jadetex-3.12  

app-text/openjade-1.3.1-r6  

app-text/scrollkeeper-0.3.11-r1  

app-text/sgml-common-0.6.3-r3  

app-text/tetex-1.0.7-r12  

dev-lang/nasm-0.98.34  

dev-libs/DirectFB-0.9.12  

dev-libs/glib-2.2.1  

dev-libs/libxml-1.8.17-r2  

dev-libs/libxml2-2.5.6  

dev-libs/libxslt-1.0.29  

dev-libs/openssl-0.9.6i-r2  

dev-libs/popt-1.7-r1  

dev-perl/SGMLSpm-1.03-r4  

dev-util/dialog-0.9_beta20020814  

dev-util/guile-1.4.1  

dev-util/indent-2.2.9  

dev-util/intltool-0.25  

dev-util/pkgconfig-0.15.0  

gnome-base/ORBit-0.5.17  

gnome-base/bonobo-1.0.22  

gnome-base/control-center-1.4.0.5-r1  

gnome-base/gconf-1.0.8-r3  

gnome-base/gnome-common-1.2.4-r3  

gnome-base/gnome-libs-1.4.2  

gnome-base/gnome-mime-data-2.2.0  

gnome-base/gnome-panel-1.4.2-r2  

gnome-base/gnome-print-0.35-r3  

gnome-base/gnome-vfs-1.0.5-r3  

gnome-base/libglade-0.17-r6  

gnome-base/oaf-0.6.10  

kde-base/arts-1.1.1  

kde-base/kde-env-3-r2  

media-libs/aalib-1.4_rc4-r2  

media-libs/alsa-lib-0.9.0_rc6  

media-libs/audiofile-0.2.3-r1  

media-libs/divx4linux-20020418-r1  

media-libs/gdk-pixbuf-0.21.0  

media-libs/giflib-4.1.0-r3  

media-libs/imlib-1.9.14-r1  

media-libs/jpeg-6b-r3  

media-libs/lcms-1.09  

media-libs/libdv-0.98  

media-libs/libdvdcss-1.2.3  

media-libs/libdvdnav-0.1.3  

media-libs/libdvdread-0.9.3  

media-libs/libggi-2.0.1  

media-libs/libgii-0.8.1  

media-libs/libmikmod-3.1.10  

media-libs/libmng-1.0.4  

media-libs/libmpeg3-1.5-r1  

media-libs/libogg-1.0  

media-libs/libpng-1.2.5-r4  

media-libs/libsdl-1.2.5-r1  

media-libs/libungif-4.1.0.1b  

media-libs/libvorbis-1.0-r2  

media-libs/nas-1.5  

media-libs/quicktime4linux-1.5.5-r1  

media-libs/svgalib-1.4.3-r4  

media-libs/tiff-3.5.7-r1  

media-libs/win32codecs-0.90.1-r2  

media-libs/xvid-0.9.0  

media-sound/cdparanoia-3.9.8  

media-sound/esound-0.2.29  

media-sound/lame-3.93.1-r1  

media-sound/xmms-1.2.7-r19  

media-video/mplayer-0.90_rc5  

media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.3123  

media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.3123-r2  

net-libs/libwww-5.4.0-r1  

sys-apps/tcp-wrappers-7.6-r4  

sys-devel/make-3.80  

sys-kernel/mm-sources-2.5.67-r2  

sys-libs/gpm-1.20.0-r5  

sys-libs/slang-1.4.5-r2  

x11-libs/gtk+-1.2.10-r10  

x11-libs/qt-3.1.2  

x11-libs/xft-2.0.1-r2
```

auf einem anderen gentoo gerät, auf dem ich überhaupt kein xfree drauf habe, würde ich folgende packete installieren müssen für mplayer:

```
# emerge -p mplayer

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N   ] media-sound/cdparanoia-3.9.8  

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/libungif-4.1.0.1b  

[ebuild  N   ] dev-lang/nasm-0.98.34  

[ebuild    U ] media-libs/freetype-2.1.3-r2 [1.3.1-r3] 

[ebuild  N   ] x11-misc/ttmkfdir-3.0.9  

[ebuild  N   ] app-arch/cabextract-0.6  

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/fontconfig-2.1-r1  

[ebuild  N   ] x11-base/opengl-update-1.5  

[ebuild  N   ] x11-base/xfree-4.2.1-r2  

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/libogg-1.0  

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/libvorbis-1.0-r2  

[ebuild  N   ] dev-util/intltool-0.25  

[ebuild  N   ] x11-libs/gtk+-1.2.10-r10  

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/audiofile-0.2.3-r1  

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/libmikmod-3.1.10  

[ebuild  N   ] media-sound/xmms-1.2.7-r19  

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/svgalib-1.4.3-r4  

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/win32codecs-0.90.1-r2  

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/lcms-1.09  

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/libmng-1.0.4  

[ebuild  N   ] x11-libs/xft-2.0.1-r2  

[ebuild  N   ] x11-libs/qt-3.1.2  

[ebuild  N   ] kde-base/kde-env-3-r2  

[ebuild  N   ] kde-base/arts-1.1.1  

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/libsdl-1.2.5-r1  

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/xvid-0.9.0  

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/divx4linux-20020418-r1  

[ebuild  N   ] media-sound/lame-3.93.1-r1  

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/libdv-0.98  

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/giflib-4.1.0-r3  

[ebuild  N   ] media-video/mplayer-0.90_rc5
```

und nochmals das gleiche mit mehr infos:

```
# emerge -pv mplayer      

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N   ] media-sound/cdparanoia-3.9.8  

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/libungif-4.1.0.1b  -X +gif 

[ebuild  N   ] dev-lang/nasm-0.98.34  -doc -build 

[ebuild    U ] media-libs/freetype-2.1.3-r2 [1.3.1-r3] -doc 

[ebuild  N   ] x11-misc/ttmkfdir-3.0.9  

[ebuild  N   ] app-arch/cabextract-0.6  

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/fontconfig-2.1-r1  

[ebuild  N   ] x11-base/opengl-update-1.5  

[ebuild  N   ] x11-base/xfree-4.2.1-r2  -sse +nls +mmx +truetype +3dnow -3dfx 

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/libogg-1.0  

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/libvorbis-1.0-r2  

[ebuild  N   ] dev-util/intltool-0.25  

[ebuild  N   ] x11-libs/gtk+-1.2.10-r10  +nls 

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/audiofile-0.2.3-r1  

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/libmikmod-3.1.10  -oss -esd -alsa 

[ebuild  N   ] media-sound/xmms-1.2.7-r19  -xml +nls -esd -gnome +opengl +mmx +oggvorbis +3dnow +mikmod -directfb +ipv6 -cjk 

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/svgalib-1.4.3-r4  

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/win32codecs-0.90.1-r2  +quicktime 

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/lcms-1.09  

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/libmng-1.0.4  

[ebuild  N   ] x11-libs/xft-2.0.1-r2  

[ebuild  N   ] x11-libs/qt-3.1.2  +cups -nas -postgres +opengl +mysql +odbc +gif 

[ebuild  N   ] kde-base/kde-env-3-r2  

[ebuild  N   ] kde-base/arts-1.1.1  -alsa 

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/libsdl-1.2.5-r1  +arts +xv +opengl -fbcon -aalib -nas -esd -X +svga -ggi -alsa 

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/xvid-0.9.0  

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/divx4linux-20020418-r1  

[ebuild  N   ] media-sound/lame-3.93.1-r1  -gtk 

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/libdv-0.98  +sdl -gtk +xv 

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/giflib-4.1.0-r3  -X +gif 

[ebuild  N   ] media-video/mplayer-0.90_rc5  -dga -oss +jpeg -3dfx -sse -matrox +sdl -X +svga -ggi +oggvorbis +3dnow -aalib -gnome +xv +opengl +truetype -dvd -gtk +gif -esd -fbcon +encode -alsa -directfb +arts
```

wenn ich nun versuche genau das gleiche nochmals aufzurufen, dabei aber so viel wie möglich an sound und grafik sachen aktivere (use flags) und aber dabei versuche die grossen brocken (x kde gnome usw) raus zu lassen, erhalte ich folgende liste:

```
# USE='-X -kde -qt -gnome -xml -gtk oss esd -kde dga flash alsa nas dvd sse directfb ggi aalib fbcon' emerge -pv mplayer  

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N   ] media-sound/cdparanoia-3.9.8  

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/libungif-4.1.0.1b  -X +gif 

[ebuild    U ] media-libs/freetype-2.1.3-r2 [1.3.1-r3] -doc 

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/svgalib-1.4.3-r4  

[ebuild  N   ] x11-misc/ttmkfdir-3.0.9  

[ebuild  N   ] app-arch/cabextract-0.6  

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/fontconfig-2.1-r1  

[ebuild  N   ] x11-base/opengl-update-1.5  

[ebuild  N   ] x11-base/xfree-4.2.1-r2  +sse +nls +mmx +truetype +3dnow -3dfx 

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/nas-1.5  

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/alsa-lib-0.9.0_rc6  

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/audiofile-0.2.3-r1  

[ebuild  N   ] media-sound/esound-0.2.29  +tcpd +alsa 

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/libgii-0.8.1  -X 

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/aalib-1.4_rc4-r2  -X +slang +gpm 

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/libggi-2.0.1  -X +aalib +svga +directfb 

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/lcms-1.09  

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/libmng-1.0.4  

[ebuild  N   ] x11-libs/xft-2.0.1-r2  

[ebuild  N   ] x11-libs/qt-3.1.2  +cups +nas -postgres +opengl +mysql +odbc +gif 

[ebuild  N   ] kde-base/kde-env-3-r2  

[ebuild  N   ] kde-base/arts-1.1.1  +alsa 

[ebuild  N   ] dev-lang/nasm-0.98.34  -doc -build 

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/libsdl-1.2.5-r1  +arts +xv +opengl +fbcon +aalib +nas +esd -X +svga +ggi +alsa 

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/divx4linux-20020418-r1  

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/libogg-1.0  

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/libvorbis-1.0-r2  

[ebuild  N   ] media-sound/lame-3.93.1-r1  -gtk 

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/libdv-0.98  +sdl -gtk +xv 

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/libdvdcss-1.2.3  

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/libdvdread-0.9.3  

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/libdvdnav-0.1.3  

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/giflib-4.1.0-r3  -X +gif 

[ebuild  N   ] dev-util/intltool-0.25  

[ebuild  N   ] x11-libs/gtk+-1.2.10-r10  +nls 

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/quicktime4linux-1.5.5-r1  

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/libmpeg3-1.5-r1  

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/libflash-0.4.10-r1  

[ebuild  N   ] dev-libs/DirectFB-0.9.12  +gif +quicktime +mpeg +png +truetype +flash +jpeg +mmx 

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/libmikmod-3.1.10  +oss +esd +alsa 

[ebuild  N   ] media-sound/xmms-1.2.7-r19  -xml +nls +esd -gnome +opengl +mmx +oggvorbis +3dnow +mikmod +directfb +ipv6 -cjk 

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/xvid-0.9.0  

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/win32codecs-0.90.1-r2  +quicktime 

[ebuild  N   ] media-video/mplayer-0.90_rc5  +dga +oss +jpeg -3dfx +sse -matrox +sdl -X +svga +ggi +oggvorbis +3dnow +aalib -gnome +xv +opengl +truetype +dvd -gtk +gif +esd +fbcon +encode +alsa +directfb +arts
```

also ich glaube die letze liste ist doch ziemlich nahe daran an dem was du suchst. ich würde aber nur folgende packete neu übersetzen:

```
emerge -v media-sound/cdparanoia media-libs/libungif media-libs/svgalib x11-misc/ttmkfdir app-arch/cabextract media-libs/fontconfig x11-base/opengl-update media-libs/nas media-libs/alsa-lib media-libs/audiofile media-sound/esound media-libs/libgii media-libs/aalib media-libs/libggi media-libs/lcms media-libs/libmng x11-libs/xft kde-base/arts dev-lang/nasm media-libs/libsdl media-libs/divx4linux media-libs/libogg media-libs/libvorbis media-sound/lame media-libs/libdv media-libs/libdvdcss media-libs/libdvdread media-libs/libdvdnav media-libs/giflib dev-util/intltool media-libs/quicktime4linux media-libs/libmpeg3 media-libs/libflash dev-libs/DirectFB media-libs/libmikmod media-sound/xmms media-libs/xvid media-libs/win32codecs media-video/mplayer
```

ich hoffe ich habe dir damit geholfen?!?!?

gruss

SteveB

----------

## MadMarkus

hallo

sorry für die lang pause, aber ich bin erst jetzt dazu gekommen, mich wieder mit mplayer zu beschäftigen :/

leider bhin ich noch immer nicht zu einer lösung gelangt und bin shcon fast am verzeifeln. zum glück gibt es den aviplay, der auch fast alles spielt  :Smile: 

woran kann die meldung denn noch liegen? mir geistert irgendwas von "compile-flags" im kopf herum...könnte es daran liegen? meine einstellungen in der make.conf sehen wie folgt aus:

```

USE="3dnow aalib alsa acpi bonobo cdr crypt cups dvd encode evo flash gb gd gdbm gif gphoto2 gpm jpeg kde qt mozilla mpeg mysql oggvorbis opengl pda pdflib png quicktime ruby samba scanner sdl ssl tiff truetype usb X xml xml2 xmms xv x86"

```

und 

```

CFLAGS="-mcpu=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe"

```

sollte ich vielleicht mal -O2 probieren?

----------

